# overnight near Heathrow Airport.



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have searched, so apologies if I missed a post somewhere...

Just need a nights stop before our midday flight out. We are fully self sufficient. Arriving in the late hours (9pm'ish). Our rental motorhome is being picked up morning of our flight, so like to be close...and safe. Will only be for 8-10 hours stop.

Who can offer me a suggestion please?

Cheers, Rita


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Heston Services would be as good and as close as you'll get, but not free I'm afraid.

http://www.moto-way.com/location/heston-westbound

http://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Heston#Parking_Prices

From the westbound services to the airport is 2 - 4 miles depending on which terminal.


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Heston Services would be as good and as close as you'll get, but not free I'm afraid.
> 
> http://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Heston#Parking_Prices
> 
> From the westbound services to the airport is 2 - 4 miles depending on which terminal.


That is just toooo funny! We are stay9ing at this very Travel Lodge when we arrive in UK! This is great, a small charge, but we are familiar with it...so great!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ritaz1964 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Heston Services would be as good and as close as you'll get, but not free I'm afraid.
> ...


You have a PM with extra info.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There used to be a little CL. at Iver/Ivor? just inside the M25 and off the A40,it will cost,but its safe and handy,if all else fails.......
Jented.


----------

